# Homemade Fish Food Recipe



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

In an effort to offer a varied diet and save money, I have decided to try a homemade food for my mbuna. I have researched many different ways to make food (european shrimp mix and so on) but found that most use gelatin. Why? There is no nutritional value and it holds the food together. Wouldn't the food breaking up after you thaw it out be a good thing? If anyone has made any of this food can you please share your experiences and offer some advise or explanation on what ingredients, how much to use, how to mix, how to feed and store.
One more thing, some of the ingredients are hard to find like selicon or vitamins for fish, where can they be found?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Not sure what "selicon" is, but Kent makes a good vitamin called Zoe, and it can be found in most LFS.

I've used the shrimp recipes with the gelatin, but I didn't like the homemade foods at all, it pollutes the water too much, IMO.

I can't really say how it would work without the gelatin!


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Selcon is the correct spelling, sorry. It's a vitamin supplement. 
Does this recipe pollute that much or is it just as messy as using other frozen foods like brine shrimp, blood worms, or mysis that companies sell in the cube form?
Do you think it would be wise to try and make just a little bit to see how it goes?
How much of each ingredient?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I used the recipe with shrimp (shell and all) and peas, along with the gelatin and vitamins. I found it very messy, much worse than the prepared frozen foods that we buy for the fish. My fish didn't seem to take to it that well, either, so IMO, it was more trouble than it was worth. :wink:


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the forewarning cichlidaholic. I wouldn't want to go through all that trouble either. I just don't understand why people make it seem so easy and practical. I guess i'll just stick to what has been working. Thanks again.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Have you tried any of the others.
1.Spirulina Flake Food
2.AquaCon's Homemade Fish Food Recipe
3.Garlic Food Recipe
I'm thinking 1 and 3 don't seem like they would be that messy.


----------

